# Speaking of beds



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2015)

@Tclem 's cool bed project reminded me of one I revised for my grandson when he was a little tyke and loved knights and castle.

He wanted to know what I could do with his bunk bed to make it like that castle behind him




OK So I got an idea and here's what I came up with




add some sides !!




Every castle has to have some doors!!

Reactions: Way Cool 17


----------



## brown down (Aug 7, 2015)

now thats awesome

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nicely done sire...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2015)

Well I guess I'll just delete my little ol bed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2015)

Barry, that's pretty dam cool! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well I guess I'll just delete my little ol bed.


No way dude - it's an awesome bed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2015)

Too cool! I'm glad my kids aren't on woodbarter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 7, 2015)

Thats over the top cool for a kid ! Great work


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 7, 2015)

I wonder if the mrs will let me have one!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2015)

Very cool! You've never told us about your masonry skills before...


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! You've never told us about your masonry skills before...


HaHa that's all foam, carved, glued and painted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 10, 2015)

That is WAY COOOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What did you make the castle walls out of?


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 10, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> That is WAY COOOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What did you make the castle walls out of?



It's just sections of plywood cut to fit. Then I took sheets of 3/4" foam insulation, glued pieces together to give me thickness, cut to resemble a block of stone, glued to the plywood, (overlap lap the plywood seams to hide them), painted with gray primer and then fleckstone painted. Be careful with your choice of glue - some glues will dissolve the foam- easy peasey.

When they moved, of course, they brought it with them, but my grandson decided he was into something else. My daughter put it in my granddaughters room against the wall, painted it pink, added a scene to the wall and put pink ribbon flags blowing in the breeze on the peaks - really came out cool as a fairy princess castle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

This photos says a lot - I really want to do this to my boss...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

